# Puppy has "the shakes". Please advise!



## clover

So, a quick question for all the V owners out there. We picked our puppy today and will
get her in a couple weeks. One of the things we noticed is that she was shaking on and off.
I seem to recall someone on here mentioning that they had experienced this with their puppy as.well. Is that an indication of something bad or just a slightly nervous puppy?

She is 6 weeks old and (we think) the runt of the litter. Should we be concerned about the shaking
or is that a V thing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## janz99

Was it cold at all out? Where were the puppies when you seem them?


----------



## clover

No, we were in the breeder's house. We're not super worried or anything, we just thought
it a bit odd that she seemed to shake when we picked her up sometimes and other puppies 
did not.

She wasn't frightened of us - she kept coming back to see us but she would shake quite a bit
when being held.


----------



## BamBam

Did you ask the breeder about it at the time? Has the breeder confirmed all the puppies have been checked by a vet. It might just be that she is nervous like you say. I would speak to the breeder.


----------



## christine

We noticed our puppy shaking quite a bit when we first brought her home (she was 7.5 weeks). I think it was primarily nerves. We brought her home at the end of October and it was cool out, but not really cold, so perhaps she was a bit chilly too but who knows. She definitely stopped shaking so much after a couple weeks and now I just notice it when she's outside and it's cold. 

Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## clover

Thanks for the replies. We did ask the breeder and he said that it was their first time in that area of the house and that it was normal. In the past 16 years I have had dogs but it's been that long since I've had a puppy so I am trying to remember all I know about puppy behaviour right now 

Also, as I mentioned, I recall reading about someone's experience on this site with their V (similar to Christine's post) so we didn't want to worry pointlessly. 

Maybe since she really was just a bit cold


----------



## Kobi

When the breeder I got my dog from did the temperament test, it was in an area of the house they had not really explored. Some of them were VERY timid. I don't recall any shaking, but that would not surprise me at all to see it. Then again, I'm not a dog expert ;D Make sure to post pictures wheny ou get her!


----------



## clover

That's comforting to hear  I feel like a born-again puppy virgin since it's been so long since I've had one. I'm sure it will all come back to me once she's living with us.

We'll be picking her up on Boxing Day so I will definitely post pics! I am somewhere between extreme excitement and nervousness!


----------



## Linescreamer

I'm no pro but it would concern me. Any guarantees (in writing) come with the purchase? If not, I would look for another breeder.


----------



## DarDog

Young puppies get nervous and cold easy! Darwin shook (more like a shiver) a lot when we first got him, I think because he was cold, and he could get cold when it was a warm day!

It wouldn't concern me too much, unless they were shaking a lot, or if it looked a lot more shaky than a shiver here and there.


----------



## clover

Thanks for all your replies! There is a guarantee with the puppy. We are reserving any concerns for now since it's likely that she was just nervous. 

We looked at her after we had put her back in with her littermates and she was totally fine. We think she may just be a little less confident on her own, away from her group but that's to be expected with many puppies. And she only shook when we picked her up, not when she was toddling about.

 More excited than anything!!


----------



## Cavedog

clover,

Good luck with the new pup. Let us know how she does after you bring her home.


----------



## clover

Will definitely do that! I'm sure welll have more questions


----------

